#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Motoring in Thailand and Asia >  >  Jomtien Harley Davidson Rental and Sales

## dirtydog

Ok I shall post the gay one first and tomorrow I shall post some of the sexy ones.


Anyway this place is East Coast Choppers and is right opposite the Hanuman statue in Jomtien, about 300 meters before you get to Jomtien Beach.


Now the price of these things you could buy quite a nice car, but I suppose it's a cult thing where people just have to own or rent a Harley, the owner of the place loves his bikes so much that even the showroom is airconned to keep the bikes cool.

Anyway rates start at about 2,900baht perday with insurance etc, or you can just buy one.

Harley Rentals here

Harley Davidson Rental
East Coast Choppers (Thailand) Co. Ltd.
315 / 168 Thappraya Rd. Moo 12
Pattaya - Thailand

----------


## MeMock

2,900 baht a day  :Surprised:

----------


## peterpan

> Ok I shall post the gay one first and tomorrow I shall post some of the sexy ones.


 What do you mean ? start with the gay one, They are ALL fvcking gay, why else would you ride one of these slow, heavy, poove bikes ?

----------


## Rigger

Settle down grandad dont want you having a heart attack and falling out your wheel chair  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

I'm settled Rig, sitting here with a nice expresso and listening to Led Zep (gotta whole lot of lovin) at just below pain level volume. 

Lucky for me BG dosen't live here, he would complain about his ignorant neigbours. :rofl:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Come on Peter, there aint nothing gay about a harley or a harley rider.
real men drink budweiser.

----------


## peterpan

Drinking Bud is like making love in a canoe, Fvcking close to water.

----------


## YellowTrip

Proper Queer Boyz will be flocking to rent these.

----------


## Rigger

> Proper Queer Boyz will be flocking to rent these.


Make sure you post a report after you have rented yours so the other fags can read all about it

----------


## Fast Eddie

When i have visited Pattaya in the past i have noticed a number of foreigners renting out such motorbikes and cruising round and round the same small area of the city.

I'm guessing that a guy who rents one of these and cruises slowly around in front of all the bars must think that he looks like he's the man, and that all the pros will be well impressed. He's not, and i'm sure their not. They're probably thinking 'what a complete dick, but lets massage his already inflated ego by calling out to him and hopefully he'll come and spend his money'.

I mean, if you've got a journey to do and you want to do it on a nice motorbike in comfort, then maybe that's fair enough. But to just cruise around a small area of the city streets that you could probably walk more or less as easy, it just looks fucking lame.

On the occasions i have seen this combined with other fashion faux pas, such as bandanas and chunky gold jewelry, it really is a laughable and mesmerising sight to behold.

----------


## Rigger

Whats that thing on the back next to where their boyfriend would sit ?
Spot light

----------


## peterpan

Yea, well its what ever floats ya boat innt it ?
I think they look like clowns as well, but they look at me with a race bike on my pickup and think, what does that old wanker think he's doing? he's probably too old to get his leg over let alone his knee down :Smile: .

*And they are probably right*

----------


## dirtydog

Ok a couple of the more sexy Harleys, now you got to admit these ones aint gay, hell even some of the older gits on here would be able to pull birds riding one of these  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> now you got to admit these ones aint gay


You're kidding right.

 :rofl:

----------


## peterpan

Nooners, The dogs been drinking at lunch time again. He's a little befuddled, he meant to say, these bikes would be suitable to lead a gay parade in San fransisco.

----------


## Rigger

The one on the left looks OK but the rider might want flame proof boots and jeans with the way that front pipe is

----------


## Mr Earl

Tassels???? where are the tassels and the pointy spiky things? :Smile: 

The only thing these bikes need are twinks from Boyz Town dressed in leather chaps and fringed vests. :rofl: 
Harleys have become so gay! :rofl: 

DD...where there any plain Jane Sportsters?

----------


## dirtydog

^Naaa, just a couple of Thai guys in there.

Is it a Thai national pastime to steal the exhausts from Harleys?

----------


## Spin

> Proper Queer Boyz will be flocking to rent these.


maybe they will, but why dont you go down to the shop and ask a few of the guys there in person?

Not likely though, is it yellowback.




> listening to Led Zep (gotta whole lot of lovin) at just below pain level volume.


You're so old I'm surprised you can hear anything :Smile: 

do you use one of those horn shaped things that you shove in ur ear? :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

U keep abusing old persons I will shove  a horn shaped thing right up your arse. :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

Now that’s  :Gay:   shoving things up people’s ass 
What type of bike do you ride again?

----------


## YellowTrip

> When i have visited Pattaya in the past i have noticed a number of foreigners renting out such motorbikes and cruising round and round the same small area of the city.
> 
> I'm guessing that a guy who rents one of these and cruises slowly around in front of all the bars must think that he looks like he's the man, and that all the pros will be well impressed. He's not, and i'm sure their not. They're probably thinking 'what a complete dick, but lets massage his already inflated ego by calling out to him and hopefully he'll come and spend his money'.
> 
> I mean, if you've got a journey to do and you want to do it on a nice motorbike in comfort, then maybe that's fair enough. But to just cruise around a small area of the city streets that you could probably walk more or less as easy, it just looks fucking lame.
> 
> On the occasions i have seen this combined with other fashion faux pas, such as bandanas and chunky gold jewelry, it really is a laughable and mesmerising sight to behold.


That was Rigger doing circles around Boyztown.

I agree the leather chaps were quite tacky.

----------


## Spin

> U keep abusing old persons I will shove  a horn shaped thing right up your arse.


no thanks dude its exit only :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> That was Rigger doing circles around Boyztown. I agree the leather chaps were quite tacky


So that was you that sniffed my seat after I got of my bike with me buttless chaps

----------


## YellowTrip

> Originally Posted by YellowTrip
> 
> That was Rigger doing circles around Boyztown. I agree the leather chaps were quite tacky
> 
> 
> So that was you that sniffed my seat after I got of my bike with me buttless chaps



Naw , saw your pic on the Pattaya News.

----------


## a. boozer

[/quote]
What do you mean ? start with the gay one, They are ALL fvcking gay, why else would you ride one of these slow, heavy, poove bikes ?[/quote]


That's possibly true, if you want a real V twin, ride a Vincent, not that I have ever seen one in the LOS, or even a nice Velocette single for that matter. Oops! Am I giving my age away?

 :saythat:

----------


## dirtydog

> ride a Vincent, not that I have ever seen one in the LOS, or even a nice Velocette single for that matter.


What are they then?  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

They are proper bikes for old codgers




Vincent Black lightning.

----------


## kingwilly

^ faaaark! was that built b4 da war??

----------


## peterpan

The Black lightning was a race bike first built in 1948 A great year for mankind. :Smile: 

Now get a load of this codger, this is the way real men ride bikes.



On a cool Monday morning on Sept. 13, 1948, Rollie Free lifted from Harley Davidson the US national motorcycle speed record by riding the first Vincent HRD Black Lightning racing motorcycle to a speed of 150.313 m.p.h. When Rollie's leathers tore from early runs at 147 mph, he discarded them and made a final, heroic attempt without jacket, pants, gloves, boots or helmet. Aboard the motorcycle owned by the California sportsman, John Edgar, this final run resulted in the most famous photograph in motorcycling, the "bathing suit bike" shot taken from a speeding car on the Bonneville Salt Flats in Utah. Rollie lay flat out on the motorcycle wearing only a speedo bathing suit, shower cap and a pair of borrowed sneakers. The AMA certified Free's record. Special features included the first-ever Vincent use of a rear shock absorber, the first Mk II racing cams and horizontally mounted racing carbs.


The Fastest Production Bike In The World! . . . And The Sudden Rebirth of Vincent

----------


## kingwilly

> When Rollie's leathers tore from early runs at 147 mph, he discarded them and made a final, heroic attempt without jacket, pants, gloves, boots or helmet.


faaark! real man?

i'd rather lose leather than tatts....

----------


## blackgang

Ain't shitting me any, he was streaking into Windover to the cat house to get rid of the hardon that he was suspended from on the sissy pad on the rear fender.

I was there so I do know whats goin on. :rofl: 


Just kidding, Vincent was OK, Just an uncomfortable bastard to ride and a bitch to keep running, just like all the limeys. Only bikes that were worth a fuk from over there was the Beemers and the Moto Gs.

Indian was the only real good, dependable motorcycle ever built, and it was built in the USA.

Marketing was where they foked up.

----------


## Spin

> They are proper bikes for old codgers


The lads will have a whip round and get you one for Christmas :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> They are proper bikes for old codgers
> 
> 
> for Chrimtmas


 Do I have to wait that long, what about Christmas?

----------


## dirtydog

> The lads will have a whip round and get you one for Chrimtmas


don't be so cruel, when people get to that sort of age they count the rest of their life span in months not years.  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

> Do I have to wait that long, what about Christmas?


Good spot there old fella, mind you, I'm surprised you can see the small letters on the screen :Smile:

----------


## breezer1

> They are proper bikes for old codgers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Black lightning.


 
I have a Vincent and not an old codger .

Bloody cheek go run your jackayan  :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

Heres the new Vincent

----------


## Eliminator

^That's a cool looking bike.

----------


## peterpan

It certainly is a pleasure to behold, sadly its just got a honda VTR engine

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> 
> They are proper bikes for old codgers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Black lightning.
> ...


Did you buy it new :rofl:

----------


## Rigger

> It certainly is a pleasure to behold, sadly its just got a honda VTR engine


Nothing wrong with the VTR engine I never had any problems with mine and enough power to boot

----------


## breezer1

> Originally Posted by breezer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by peterpan
> ...


 
No did not buy it new .

You probably could kick it ,stick to the electric starts honda waves  :rofl:

----------


## peterpan

^ well come on Breezer, wot about a photo of your Vincent?

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> It certainly is a pleasure to behold, sadly its just got a honda VTR engine
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with the VTR engine I never had any problems with mine and enough power to boot


Its not bad engine, not a good one either, but a  gas guzzler for its power out put and then they put it i the VTR which had a very small tank capacity. Honda generally do things well, but the VTR wasn't the best of their offerings. I had one for a while but it threw me off because the forks were too soft and kept on locking up under compression. 

Maybe because I am a fat cvnt.

----------


## kingwilly

> Because I am a fat cvnt.


ya missed the old bit... :saythat:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Its not bad engine, not a good one either, but a  gas guzzler for its power out put and then they put it i the VTR which had a very small tank capacity. Honda generally do things well, but the VTR wasn't the best of their offerings. I had one for a while but it threw me off because the forks were too soft and kept on locking up under compression. 
> 
> Maybe because I am an old cvnt.


pp,I just fixed the quote for you. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> Maybe because I am a fat cvnt.


Those bikes were designed many many years ago, when people were smaller, and didn't eat fast food, obviously in a hunting and gathering society during your younger days you didn't get the chance to put on weight  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

Thats true enough Mr DD, one of my early income sources while wanking my way thru Uni was as a deer & rabbit culler. In those days the NZ goverment paid you to go out and shoot them.

----------


## blackgang

Wyeeeeeee you hard hearted bastid,, You mean that you heartlesly shot and killed THUMPER and BAMBI??:banhim1:

----------


## peterpan

Yup, With a 303, that tended to separate the guts from thumper.

----------


## a. boozer

> They are proper bikes for old codgers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Black lightning.


Sorry, but this is not a Black Lightning, it's a Series 'C' Rapide.

 :saythat:

----------


## a. boozer

> Just kidding, Vincent was OK, Just an uncomfortable bastard to ride and a bitch to keep running, just like all the limeys. Only bikes that were worth a fuk from over there was the Beemers and the Moto Gs.


Think you are getting a little befuddled, Moto Gs are Italian! 

After twenty two years of owning Vincents, I can certainly tell you that you are talking rubbish!

 :St George:

----------


## peterpan

^ I'm no expert on Vincents, so you are probably right. 
This is a  BL right ?

http://www.myvincent.co.uk/gallery/a...0Lightning.jpg

----------


## a. boozer

> ^ I'm no expert on Vincents, so you are probably right. 
> This is a BL right ?
> 
> http://www.myvincent.co.uk/gallery/a...0Lightning.jpg


Yes, most certainly. A classic English motorycle, all the way from Stevenage.

At least that is something, in this day and age, that makes me proud to be....
 :St George:

----------


## dirtydog

So we got the Harley Davidson place in Jomtien by the Hanuman statue, we got another on the way to Pattaya on Thappraya Road, Thats a lot of Harley Davidson Places for such a small town, you would think they would be struggling to make ends meet as the competition is so close to each other, probably 2kms from each other, so if I told you I had a great idea and that I would open another Harley place inbetween them, you may tell me what a genius I am, or you may ask about my sanity, well that is what someone is doing, it's on Soi Thepprasit about 500 meters from Hanuman Statue and just over 1km from the other Harley place, UNBELIEVEABLE.....

----------

